# 2bm???



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry if i have a rant but is this just a fad or what???
people going on about this in the wash technique etc etc....
pi$$es me off to be honest,if you did a correct prewash....you would'nt need to!
iv NEVER used this 'technique' and my cars fine...all be it a few very minor scratches....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nope, i always wash the car with it, no matter how thorough the foam / pre wash / rinse before hand the rinse bucket water always gets dirty


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

No, I'm afraid it's all too real. I dropped off to 1bm a couple of years ago till I saw the colour of the water and bits of grit in it. Back to 2bm again.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

:lol:

Bit bored?

m33


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

How can safely washing your car be a fad?!

I adopted the 2BM when I got into detailing and I won't be going back. As mentioned, when you see the colour of the water after rinsing you wonder why you only ever used one bucket.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

two buckets grit gaurds gamma seal lids and exspensive buckets i use
99p B&Q buckets just dont do it for me


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've never used the 2bm either. Blimey, the amount of times I clean the e250 during the week, if I adopted the 2bm I'd never have the time to work....

No way I'm knocking those that use it, it's just not for me.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

chrisc said:


> two buckets grit gaurds gamma seal lids and exspensive buckets i use
> 
> 99p B&Q buckets just dont do it for me


I'm clearly on the fence nowadays. Was a 2bm man previously, and still will if I'm using a regular shampoo. More often than not, it's on ONR though and that's 1 bucket, grit guard and a gamma lid (which I'm a big fan of).


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Depends how dirty your car is I guess but I'd rather keep what I see coming out my wash mitt in the rinse bucket away from the fresh shampoo. A single bucket of water for rinsing does me the whole wash so not much effort or expense. Hardly worth getting all worked up over, I'm not going to say it's right or wrong if someone prefers to use 1bm


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't see how 2bm is a faff - just fill up one extra bucket, wash time is not extended and it's lower risk - why wouldn't you?

m33


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I use autofoam neat which in tests gave the best results and I still use 2BM. Once ive used the autofoam the car looks clean and I still have a dirty rinse bucket every time. 

It just makes more sense to put a dirty mitt into one bucket to rinse the dirt off and then another one to pick up fresh wash solution.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Almost everybody here uses 2bm,it's not a fad


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

All customers cars get 2bm and grit guards. Always surprises me how dirty the rinse water is even from a clean looking car, cars don't get that dirty here either. My car I just use the one soft brush and hose method, not enough hours in the day.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not for me.

i never used 2bm on the RS, but then it wasnt ever dirty

on my van, i dont even use 1 bucket  jetwash, foam, wipe over, job done :lol:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

I only use the TBM if the car is really dirty....Rarely
Its a little OTT if its just a quick snow foam and wash that's needed
Obviously, if detailing somebody else's car, I always use this method


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

No it's not a fad, I use the 2bm on every wash regardless of whether it is needed. Mainly for peace of mind.

If you can't be bothered to fill up another bucket or can't grasp the concept of rinsing in one and then dunking in the other then don't worry about it. You don't have to use the 2bm to be a "detailer".


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Use 2bm as well, tried going back to one bucket once when i got a bit fed up with the car (ill even admit i used the brush as one of those jet washes...i know i still havent forgiven my self) after seeing the dirty the water was i have went back to 2bm (and not returned to a jetwash! lol) 

Im a cleaner by trade (not automotive trade) and even some of our equipment comes with 2 buckets, one for clean water and one for the dirty water, so its not just any old fad!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

The only time I don't use 2BM is in the summer when I'm only washing dust off the car & after a snow foaming.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

2BM for me, don't see it as any extra hassle.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

neilos said:


> I've never used the 2bm either. Blimey, the amount of times I clean the e250 during the week, if I adopted the 2bm I'd never have the time to work....
> 
> No way I'm knocking those that use it, it's just not for me.


I hope you do for the wee Micra :lol::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kiashuma said:


> I hope you do for the wee Micra :lol::lol:


The Micra dosent even go to a hand car wash, it's below their standards even for that. I don't think it's been cleaned, in, errrrr, about 5 months....


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

neilos said:


> The Micra dosent even go to a hand car wash, it's below their standards even for that. I don't think it's been cleaned, in, errrrr, about 5 months....


Shame :lol::detailer:


----------



## L19hty (May 1, 2011)

No doubt that 2BM is here to stay but I was wondering if people also go for two grit guards or just one in the rinse bucket? If the theory is correct, a grit guard in the wash bucket is redundant.....isn't it?

(Dons Flak Jacket)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

2BM for me and hardly any swirls or wash induced scratches, and the really dirty rinse water and clean soapy water is proof of the theory.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I some times use the 3BM. Lol
Gonz.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

4 bucket method for me 😃👍


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> 4 bucket method for me 😃👍


Show off!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol 😜👍


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

You only need to look at wash a rinse bucket water to see the difference.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've never been bothered about using 2 buckets - just the one will do me.

Not knocking anyone who uses 2 buckets, it's just not for me


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

Just one bucket here.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> 4 bucket method for me 😃👍


me too!


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't on my own cars if I pre wash and snow foam first. Always do on other peoples cars though. Though I always use a separate bucket, mitt etc for wheels.

When prewashing and snow foaming my wash water is never any other colour than the colour of the shampoo. Never any residue in the bucket. I always check because I don't use fresh water for my wheels bucket. I wash them last (always have, always will) so just pour my "dirty" wash water from my wash bucket to my wheel bucket. I do that regardless of whether I'm using the 1BM or 2BM.

I see the merits in both ways. Wholly dependant on how dirty the car is and what preceding methods are utilised


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

i used to use 2bm but tbh i drive a saxo ! its a cheap car and its silver and i use a lambs wools mitt and car is cleaned regularly so i don't worry . finally i am too lazy 2 move 2 buckets.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

2bm a fad? been using this for years now with 3rd bucket for wheels...is it really hard work to fill up an extra bucket and I'm sure you don't need fancy buckets?!..I have some nice buckets with lids and grit guards as mentioned earlier thats a choice I made..


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

After a 420 mile round trip to luton on wedmesday, the car was absolutely bloody stinking, to the point of not even looking yellow. 
On Friday I managed to get a chance to clean it, I was planning on just snow foam and rinse with demon shine as I knew it was going to p**s down in about half hour or so. 
After I blasted the foam off, it was about 70% clean, could still see the dirt and marks, so I thought sod it I'll have to wash it properly now. 
I always use the 2BM and so glad I did, the mess on the mitt after doing mainly the back and lower bits was phenomenal, just goes to show its good practise to use the 2BM, same as washing your hands after a slash :lol:


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

jayz_son said:


> ...same as washing your hands after a slash :lol:


That's a new one on me :lol:


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

2BM for me. I don't see it as any more hassle than using one so just for peace of mind I suppose


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

big-saxo-guy said:


> car is cleaned regularly so i don't worry . finally i am too lazy 2 move 2 buckets.


Same here. Plus, the amount of times I clean the e250, if I was lugging two buckets round the car, I'd be loosing so much weight, they'd be more fat on a chip......:lol:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I personally use 2bm due to the state my car gets to on a weekly basis. To be honest I don't even think I could stop if I tried, part of the set up process is getting both buckets ready, it's a habit.


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

Could someone explain the two bucket method please and how you do it.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

2BM for me, just got used to doing it that way:thumb:


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

[QUOTE
iv NEVER used this 'technique' and my cars fine...all be it a few very minor scratches....[/QUOTE]

Possible reason for your quote above being 1BM?

As already stated just look at the rinse bucket after washing using 2BM, I wouldn't want to use that water on my wash mitt, could induce the "few minor scratches" you mention of?

Fad or not the dirty rinse water says enough to me to use 2BM


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

2bm for me

this is the reason why


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

After looking at that filthy rinse water I wonder how people can still use the 2 bm method .

I would never put my wash mitt in a bucket of filthy water like that !

1 Bucket and rinse with hose pipe between re-loading with soapy water !

Wash bucket stay's clean .


----------



## Tom P (Feb 25, 2013)

m1pui said:


> I'm clearly on the fence nowadays. Was a 2bm man previously, and still will if I'm using a regular shampoo. More often than not, it's on ONR though and that's 1 bucket, grit guard and a gamma lid (which I'm a big fan of).


What exactly is the point of gamma seal lids in the car wash game?

obv good for camping/fishing etc but car washing someone please explain, whilst washing or in storage I'm confused.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

salsa-king said:


> Could someone explain the two bucket method please and how you do it.


You've basically got 2 buckets when washing your car.

One filled with your shampoo and water and the other filled with just water.

Taking your mitt/pad, dunk it into the first bucket with the shampoo and give your bodywork a going over like usual.

But, before putting it back into that first bucket, dunk it into to the second bucket to rinse off any dirt/grit/etc.

Then it's safe to dunk back into the first bucket.

Repeat this each time you go to sud up your mitt/pad.

Some people use a grit-guard at the bottom of each bucket but this is one of those "does it matter, does it not" cases...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

3bm for me as i have 1 for wheels. Free 20l buckets picked up from a local pub with no grit guards. 
Don't understand the "It's too much effort brigade" it's hardly a faff filling an extra bucket up is it?
When i see the rinse water at the end i know it's worth it, that's with a snow foam etc first. I also get 2 cars washed with the 2bm as well and still have clean soapy water for a third if needed, whereas 1bm i'd have to refill the bucket.
Plus the kids like to help, so they do the wheels using the 3rd bucket. Saves any issues with the wrong bucket being used


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I never *used* to use the 2BM Method.

I've had nice cars and only used (Ashamed to say) 1 bucket and a Sponge dum dum dummmm..

*NOW however*, I will *ONLY* use 2 Buckets and a proper mitt...after being shown the light on this forum, I now don't inflict swirls and know I'm looking after the paint as best I can with what's available.

I'd rather spend the extra 2 minutes filling a bucket full of water than end up having to correct the paint work all the time.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Tom P said:


> What exactly is the point of gamma seal lids in the car wash game?
> 
> obv good for camping/fishing etc but car washing someone please explain, whilst washing or in storage I'm confused.


Depends on what you want to use them for.

I sometimes soak used cloth's/mitts/pads in cleaning solution, so put the lid on then to keep little ones from being overly curious.

I have also filled a wash bucket up and took it to the local coin-op jet wash more than a few times. Lid comes in handy then.

We already had a few that we used on tubs of dried foodstuff, so it wasn't a big thing to order another one.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I also use them for storing cloths in. The lids help to keep dust and crud off them.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

blackS2000 said:


> After looking at that filthy rinse water I wonder how people can still use the 2 bm method .
> 
> I would never put my wash mitt in a bucket of filthy water like that !
> 
> ...


Could you please explain in more detail how this works. Are you rinsing your wash mitt with the hosepipe inbetween each reload? How do you hold the wash mitt, hosepipe and have a hand spare to agitate any dirt/grit/salt out of your wash mitt?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Marve said:


> Could you please explain in more detail how this works. Are you rinsing your wash mitt with the hosepipe inbetween each reload? How do you hold the wash mitt, hosepipe and have a hand spare to agitate any dirt/grit/salt out of your wash mitt?


Hold wash mitt in one hand, place in rinse bucket and agitate mitt with other hand. No need for hose. If rinse bucket is full of water it's more effective as you agitate mitt at top of water and grit etc will drop to bottom.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> Hold wash mitt in one hand, place in rinse bucket and agitate mitt with other hand. No need for hose. If rinse bucket is full of water it's more effective as you agitate mitt at top of water and grit etc will drop to bottom.


No no. The post I was replying to says he will never put his wash mitt in a rinse bucket and uses a hose instead. That is what I am asking him to clarify just how that works...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I some times use the 3BM. Lol
> Gonz.


now that's dedication


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pink Grit Guard, how very fetching


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have been using the 2 BM for a while and use it every time it wash the car, it never gets that dirty as it only does 5-6 k a year but it does sit on the drive so gets a lot of road dust etc on it

This is after a wash


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Until a while back, I used to use just one bucket. 

After using two, I noticed the difference after rinsing my mitt, how clean the bucket with shampoo is! 

Who ever thought of 2/3 buckets deserves a pat on the back!


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

One bucket methot to me:lol: Seriously one bucket but everytime i wash half of bonnet i always rinse the zymol sponge.. i didnt even use a foan gun just a good rince with pressure washer ..

Maybe its wrong but this is the way that works for me


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

spiros said:


> One bucket methot to me:lol: Seriously one bucket but everytime i wash half of bonnet i always rinse the zymol sponge.. i didnt even use a foan gun just a good rince with pressure washer ..
> 
> Maybe its wrong but this is the way that works for me


Each to their own,it's really what you are happy with and what works best for you!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i need 10 rinse buckets for my honda, wind creates swirls on it


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Marve said:


> Could you please explain in more detail how this works. Are you rinsing your wash mitt with the hosepipe inbetween each reload? How do you hold the wash mitt, hosepipe and have a hand spare to agitate any dirt/grit/salt out of your wash mitt?


Simple !!! The hose pipe has a spray attachment !! I spray and agitate with the spray end .My wash water is as clean when I've finished as it was when I started .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Even using pre wash and foam its still two bucket wash for me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

jayz_son said:


> After a 420 mile round trip to luton on wedmesday, the car was absolutely bloody stinking, to the point of not even looking yellow.
> On Friday I managed to get a chance to clean it, I was planning on just snow foam and rinse with demon shine as I knew it was going to p**s down in about half hour or so.
> After I blasted the foam off, it was about 70% clean, could still see the dirt and marks, so I thought sod it I'll have to wash it properly now.
> I always use the 2BM and so glad I did, the mess on the mitt after doing mainly the back and lower bits was phenomenal, just goes to show its good practise to use the 2BM, same as washing your hands after a slash :lol:


:doublesho you use two buckets after you have taken a slash. I bet your wash mitt is a right mess:lol:


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

V3nom said:


> You've basically got 2 buckets when washing your car.
> 
> One filled with your shampoo and water and the other filled with just water.
> 
> ...


but don't you scratch your paint work with the shampoo'd mitt from the first bucket anyway as that's the one doing the work?


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Walesy. said:


> 2bm for me
> 
> this is the reason why


i dont understand how people can look at this and not see the benefits of 2bm


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

sheady82 said:


> i dont understand how people can look at this and not see the benefits of 2bm


You see it's all fact and not fiction


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Used to be 3 buckets for me but now its 4 lol

Since switching to wheel woolies I have a wash and rinse bucket for wheels as well as paint. I don't see it as hassle tbh


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

sheady82 said:


> i dont understand how people can look at this and not see the benefits of 2bm


I do use the 2bm but in the years I've been valeting my dirty water has never been that dirty. I believe it proves snow foam is the fading not the 2bm as a citrus pre spray and good rinse down does a lot better job.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dcj said:


> I do use the 2bm but in the years I've been valeting my dirty water has never been that dirty. I believe it proves snow foam is the fading not the 2bm as a citrus pre spray and good rinse down does a lot better job.


To me snow foaming is a very important part of my regular wash routine as when my vehicle has had a good soak in Citrus pre wash and a good jet wash rinse, the snow foam is there to finally kill off any muck still left on.:detailer:


----------

